# "Best Pouches?"



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey guys, just wondering what pouch you think is best....
Is one better for speed?
Is one better for accuracy?
Pro's & Con's?

Any info is very appreciated...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

The one that puts the ammo down range and when it hits that target and you have that big smile on and that lil feeling inside that gives you that addiction to take the next shot in anticipation to hit again! That's the best pouch in my eyes. But there are many in the venders forum here. http://slingshotforum.com/forum/36-site-vendors-forum/ there are super pouches, eshot pouches, Leon13 pouches, pocketpeditor, simpleshot. ect. Have fun shopping and keep shootin!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

But to answer you ? These are my personal favorite  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/?view=findpost&p=146642&hl=%2Bsuper+%2Bpouches the size pouch I use is 3/4 5mil center hole supersure super pouch in roo.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My feeling is that when you get a pouch down to the 3/4 or 5/8 width pouch I make, the weight (speed factor) is pretty much irrelevant because the weight differences in pouches at that size are so minimal for standard bandsets that one need not be concerned about weight of pouch affecting speed at the sizes mentioned above.

There are a few factors in the hide that could affect accuracy, I feel the texture or also said, tack upon the fingers can make a difference but if you consider the wide variety of pouches (hides) used and notice folks are accurate with all kinds of hides,it appears once you get the feel of the character of the pouch, a person will generally be as accurate with that as another. Generally speaking.

As for accuracy, some guys have noted that some pouches I make, especially the SuperPouch, does help their accuracy.

I could go on talking about thickness of the pouch can affect comfort, and in turn accuracy. Etc.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

my favorite pouch came off of a daisy tube set. it has gone through many bands without much wear. supersure pouches are up there too. eshots pouches are nice as well, but small for my taste. maybe he sells bigger ones. I have to check.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Supersure superpouch.... Best performance and bang for the buck!


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Most like supersure pouch for every standard ammo and e-shot' s small pouch for BBs.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Also there are pouches made by MGG in Canada which are laser cut, he also has a very tough different type of a pouch which no one else sells  Big Bertha he calls it.

http://metrogradegoods.com/shop/

My favourite as of now are pouches for rocks xD (supersure rockstar or homemade). There are also kangoroo leather pouches, which are lighter yet stronger then regular cow hide, I heard.

Like these:

http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/accessories-bands-pouches/products/kangaroo-pouch


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I dont think kangaroo is best leather, they are strong and light but they don't hold shape very long. The used one is after 200 shots.
View attachment 63379


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Just like any other part of your set up! use the same type pouch whenever possible and you'll get better faster....Must avoid unfamiliarity no matter how subtle! At all costs! Seems a bit ultra dramatic? How serious, or dramatic are your practice sessions? Slingshots are subject to a unique stigma. It's like most people, even regular shooters can only take them so seriously.... So they take shortcuts and constantly confuse their technique with multiple frames, frames that you can attach any kind of rubber to, upright or gangsta, hammer or pinch, etc.... PFS for gods sake!!!!! It's all fine and good, but it's not the fastest way to get to where you want to be! If where you want to be is in front of a target you just shot 10 balls into and left only one hole....

The rate of your success is ultimately determined by your own capacity for serious study and disciplined practice. Rays pouches kick azz!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Super sure 5/8 so far haven't tried any others yet


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Supersure pouches are amazing. I have about 1500 shots on one and it still keeps on going.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

cln8381 said:


> Hey guys, just wondering what pouch you think is best....
> Is one better for speed?
> Is one better for accuracy?
> Pro's & Con's?
> ...


Also, here is my vendor link in case you wanted to have more info.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Rayshots pouches are the best!


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

I seem to keep going back to flatbands cupped pouches, I found out today that the kangaroo hide is not for me. Just something about that extra assurance of my ammo being centered i guess...


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I like e~shot target pouches the best overall. Especially good for ammo from 3/8" to 1/2"

Leon13 pouches are also very good, but I slightly prefer the proportions of e~shot's ones with the smaller centre hole.

My own pouches for 3/8" ammo are smaller than e~shot pouches, but are too small for 1/2" ammo, so I'm going to try a bigger die.

Super Sure pouches are also extremely good. Luxurious, even. But I slightly prefer the thinner and more flexible single-layer of leather of the other two brands. Of all the commercial pouches I've used, I've never broken any of them. Some of my e~shot pouches have made thousands of shots each!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> I dont think kangaroo is best leather, they are strong and light but they don't hold shape very long. The used one is after 200 shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love roo for the pouches, all the ones ive made are still kicking, for almost 3 years now, i think. on my first two i made the same mistake as you did, i cut it wrong, with the grain. before you cut roo, pull on it and youll notice that it wont stretch much in a certain direction. you can also glue it to another hide to make it more stable, like rays roo pouches (am i correct on this?).


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

I don't cut them, I buy them on simple-shot.com. So, the only mistake I made is that I buy this poor stuff.

i love roo for the pouches, all the ones ive made are still kicking, for almost 3 years now, i think. on my first two i made the same mistake as you did, i cut it wrong, with the grain. before you cut roo, pull on it and youll notice that it wont stretch much in a certain direction. you can also glue it to another hide to make it more stable, like rays roo pouches (am i correct on this?).

I dont think kangaroo is best leather, they are strong and light but they don't hold shape very long. The used one is after 200 shots.







image.jpg

(PS: Something happend with "quote" frame.)


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 10, 2014)

No doubt, Rayshot Supersure pouches. I like the 3/4 pouch with the 7mm center hole. In my experience, they get broken in fast, barely stretch, are really light, and have the perfect shape.


----------



## cln8381 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, I will definitely give the e-shot and supersure pouches a try


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Supersure super pouch. When you insert the ammo it cradles it perfectly, no adjusting. Also Rayshot will help you decide according to the size ammo. We not only have the best shooters in the forum, we have the absolute best vendors.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> I don't cut them, I buy them on simple-shot.com. So, the only mistake I made is that I buy this poor stuff.
> 
> i love roo for the pouches, all the ones ive made are still kicking, for almost 3 years now, i think. on my first two i made the same mistake as you did, i cut it wrong, with the grain. before you cut roo, pull on it and youll notice that it wont stretch much in a certain direction. you can also glue it to another hide to make it more stable, like rays roo pouches (am i correct on this?).
> 
> ...


how strong of a bandset/tubeset did you have that pouch on ?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Top notch - Supersure

These are good too- Flatband's cupped, Jim's leather (best for 3/8),Simpleshot's leather and kangroo


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Reznik Krkovicka said:
> 
> 
> > I don't cut them, I buy them on simple-shot.com. So, the only mistake I made is that I buy this poor stuff.
> ...


I use linatex tapered 12-8 mm wide, 26cm long. Not so strong, fine for 9 mm steel.


----------

